# Suche Angelkajak



## iche112 (3. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich benötige mal etwas Hilfe zum Thema Angelkajak.
Da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir ein Angelkajak zu kaufen würde ich gern wissen wie lang es mindestens sein sollte. Ich möchte damit hauptsächlich auf Flüssen und Seeen unterwegs sein. Ab und zu vielleicht auch auf der Ostsee. Für jede weitere Hilfe bin ich auch dankbar.

Gruß Erik


----------



## Hoscheck (5. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Angelkajak*

Hallo

Guck mal hier

http://www.paddel-fisch.de

oder hier

http://www.kayak-angelforum.de/


da wird dir geholfen.

Gruß Hoscheck


----------



## iche112 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Angelkajak*

Danke für die Antwort. Hab mir jetzt das Future Beach Angler 144 geholt. Wenn Bedarf besteht kann ich später einen Erfahrungsbericht geben.

Gruß Erik


----------



## marioschreiber (9. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Angelkajak*

Ohne Antworten auf deine zuvor gestellten Fragen !?
"gewagt" würde ich mal sagen .


----------



## iche112 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Angelkajak*

Ist natürlich nicht der einzige Ort hier an dem ich mich informiere...


----------



## iche112 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Angelkajak*

Im Forum für Kajakangler ( http://kayak-angelforum.de/ ). Und bei Freunden die eins besitzen. Aber das weißt du ja selbst, bist ja auch im Kajakforum. Aber evtl. kannst du mir was zum Kajak sagen.


----------



## marioschreiber (11. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Angelkajak*

Ganz ehrlich ?
Ich kenne das Modell überhaupt nicht.
Kenne auch niemanden der das hat.
Und ich kenne viele Kajakangler ! 

Aber du weißt ja wo du dich noch erkundigen kannst !


----------



## iche112 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Angelkajak*

Eigentlich habe ich auf ein paar hilfreiche Tipps gehofft..... 
Alle die keine Lust auf überhebliches Getexte haben und auch nicht Tausende von Euros ausgeben wollen, können sich gerne bei mir melden. Ich werde dann meine Erfahrungen schildern.


----------



## marioschreiber (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Angelkajak*

Was ist denn nun bei Deiner Suche raus gekommen ???


----------

